# Should I find an endocrinologist?



## kaycoco (Aug 6, 2016)

Hi all,

Hoping someone could give advice. I am a 26 year old female with a family history of Hypothyroidism. I recently had my primary doc run labs. After my own research I have found that a lower T4 and higher T3 indicates hypothyroidism. My TSH appears to be elevated. A previous screening in 2011 reported a TSH of 2.26. To me, that shows that my thyroid is slowing. However, my primary doctor won't start treatment until my TSH is outside the lab range. I have noticed mild symptoms like acne, dry skin, brittle nails, cold feet, inability to lose weight, and some fatigue. I'm concerned that hypothyroidism could affect my concentration and work performance. Should I see an endocrinologist?

Free T4: .07 (range .6-1.5)

Free T3: 3.4 (range 1.5-3.5)

TSH: 3.57 (range .4-4.2)

Thank you!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Interesting that your free t3 is so high but your TSH is elevated.

You might want to find a economic opinion, be it an endo or an ENT. If your primary will order it, antibodies testing and an ultrasound would be good.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi. Can you double-check your lab results? Your Free T3 is indicating borderline hyperthyroid, but your Free T4 looks very, very hypothyroid.


----------



## kaycoco (Aug 6, 2016)

Octavia said:


> Hi. Can you double-check your lab results? Your Free T3 is indicating borderline hyperthyroid, but your Free T4 looks very, very hypothyroid.


Yes, those are the correct numbers.


----------



## kaycoco (Aug 6, 2016)

My take is that I should go to a specialist for my next labs. These labs are not complete enough to make a conclusion. TSH, Free T4 and family history suggest there could be an issue.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I agree. Something is wonky.


----------



## kaycoco (Aug 6, 2016)

Update:
I saw and Endo last week. He did a quick ultrasound (for free) and confirmed that it was Hashimoto's. The ultrasound showed damage from antibodies attacking it. He described it as looking like Swiss cheese. 
So he started me on 50 mcg of Unithroid. I already feel better! I'm more alert during the day day and I'm sleeping better at night.


----------



## kaycoco (Aug 6, 2016)

Question:
Does anyone know how long it takes to bring TSH down from 3.5 to 1.0? I'm wondering how effective dieting would be as I am just beginning thyroid replacement. I have labs scheduled in 6 weeks.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Usually it takes the full six weeks to see movement. But right now the doctor is making an educated guess that 50 is the right dose. If you need, say, 75, you'll make the change and then wait another six weeks.

Most importantly, don't focus on TSH. Focus on free t4 and free t3.


----------

